# Lonely Owl



## SpaceNut (Jun 22, 2007)

Went to the zoo earlier this week and in the bird sanctuary I found this owl looking very "lonely". I almost missed him because he blended in with the branches and surroundings so well. He's the only bird that would sit still long enough for me to capture. C/C welcome & thanks for looking!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice capture.   Could use a little warming of the colours I think.  Great to know that you remember the framing.  Good work Steve.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2007)

Now Spacenut, that is very good considering the difficult lighting in the sanctuary.  Not to mention the plexigalss.  Now, you keep up the good work.  Good job.........


----------



## SpaceNut (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments & yes, Scooter, it was a little difficult shooting thru plexiglass & the lighting conditions. I think I just a bad day of shooting altogether.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 30, 2007)

SpaceNut said:


> I think I just a bad day of shooting altogether.



I am glad to see that I am not the only one who makes spelling and grammar errors.  Haha Steve, caught you!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2007)

Mine weren't the best either so you know what that means- we just have to go back....


----------



## koda-46 (Jul 3, 2007)

That thing is scary...... I am going to have nightmares now......


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, to me this owl does not look scary and certainly not like it might cause nightmares ... the situation might have been a nightmare, lightwise and all, from what I hear, but you seem to have done well under the circumstance.

Most of all this owl looks SMALL to me for an owl. 
Is it as small as I think it might be?


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 5, 2007)

i knew a girl named tawny once . . . she looked much better than the owl though. . . 

haha, anyways i had to take her picture through plexiglass as well (really kidding about that part) and its tough.  it always warps the image somehow and leaves you with a less than evenly sharp photograph.  good try though


----------



## SpaceNut (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. It boosts my morale for photography. Some pictures don't always turn out the way we like under adverse conditions, but I like to try anyway. Once again, thanks!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 5, 2007)

I want that owl. It's so cute.

I love owls. Nice shot.

Hooray for sentence fragments!


----------



## SpaceNut (Jul 6, 2007)

Trenton: Thanks for the comment. I think owls are cool too!


----------

